

Scott Brown on Why Some Memes Never Die - prat
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/pl_scott_brown/

======
pohl
Beautiful remembrance tinged only slightly by the dubious use of the word
"meme".

~~~
stcredzero
Also, nothing too substantive on "why," except the advice to eschew trendiness
and "do your own thing." If you're going to the article for the "why," that's
all it is.

(Like Homestar Runner, though)

